# Pennergame



## bjoernihasi (28. Juli 2010)

Spielt jemand von euch Pennergame?

__________________


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juli 2010)

Habs mal gespielt...habe den Acc aber gelöscht, da es einfach nur noch langweilig wurde...


----------



## bjoernihasi (28. Juli 2010)

habe meinen sogar verkauft, immerhin 14 Euro. mittlerweile haben sie jaa fast alle großen Städte durch


----------

